# White thread like fungus



## Michael W (13 Nov 2014)

Hi everyone,

In the past I have experienced white thread like fungus or something in my emersed cultures. They start of with a little patch put will expand and spread. I'm think the cause is from the humidity and moisture? Are there anyways of preventing this or killing the fungus without harming to plants? 

I do keep a lot of orchids and sometimes this will appear under the pots and I have used Hydrogen Peroxide to kill those, but I'm not sure if this will harm the plants in an emersed culture. Any ideas?


----------



## ian_m (13 Nov 2014)

Yes hydrogen peroxide can be used but if too strong will kill the plants as in this thread.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/attacked-by-algae-in-my-planted-tank-bba-bga-gsa-help.34996/


----------



## Michael W (13 Nov 2014)

Thanks Ian!


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2014)

Use a small artists brush to paint the peroxide/ liquid carbon onto the fungus easier to stay away form the plants, worked for me with a couple of wabi's I kept too moist.


----------



## Michael W (13 Nov 2014)

Thanks Tim! I'll have to be careful because I'm experimenting with growing Fissidens Fontanus on a piece of coconut shell. I have managed to keep the emersed culture moist by placing 1-2mm of water at the bottom to let capillary take care of keeping the moss moist.With this method I had no need to mist the setup at all and I have noticed what I think is new growth too. However, I think the downside is the moisture causing the fungus. 

I think as time goes on and when I'm sure the moss has anchored, I'll proceed to drown the moss for say a day or two if the fungus re-appears. I'll also use this method to expand the Anchor Moss you sent me for my next project hehehe.


----------



## tim (13 Nov 2014)

Anchor moss grows really well emersed if you chop it up and paint it on lava rock or wood etc it takes off really well. Looking forward to seeing your emersed setups.


----------

